# Going to the Vet!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm taking Lily to the vet on Monday, it's about a half hour drive. It's winter here in Michigan, and freezing outside, so I just want to make sure that what I plan to set up for her transportation will keep her warm.
We have a cat carrier, which I know is the best way to transport, but it's pretty large, and I didn't know if maybe I could just use a small cardboard box to carry her in instead? I was planning to get a small box and cover the bottom with those air-start handwarmers. Then I would put a large fleece blanket in, with a couple of layers over the handwarmers, so she doesn't get burned or too hot. Then make sure she has a layer to burrow into, and have her just go in on the blanket. Does that sound alright or should I change anything?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Mom doesn't want me to use up a bunch of the handwarmers. Do you think it'd still be alright if I just used two (if it was a smallish box) on half on the box, and then have her fleece blanket in there for her to burrow in, and to protect her from being burned by the warmers? We'll have the car heated, I'm just worried about her getting too cold at some point during the trip.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got a bigger car carrier as well. I have my hedgie in there while he's burrowed inside a kleenex box with fleecies inside, then surrounded by more fleecies so the box doesn't slide around. If you have a hot water bottle, that would work as well, at least for the trip to the vets. Then on the way home, you can use the handwarmers, unless you bring a thermos with hot water with you, then you won't be using any hand warmers at all.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Ya know. I don't even use handwarmers or snuggle safes when transporting in the winter very often. Usually I just provide multiple layers of warm blankets, cover the cage with a warm cover/blanket, and put a thermometer next to their cage. I also warm the car up before transporting the girls and heat the air temperature in the car to a reasonable level. I do take the handwarmers and snuggle safe with me, just in case we should need them. But I've yet to have a problem with just lots of layers to snuggle in and a warm car to transport. Note: the car must be warmed and kept warmed for this to work ok....


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't use anything special either. The last time I took my hedgie anywhere I just made sure the car was warmed up first and wrapped him in his blanket and then zipped him inside my coat so my body heat would keep him warm from the house to the car. After that he just sat on my lap or cuddled into me under my coat. He stayed very warm the whole time and I could constantly feel him to make sure he was ok. If you want you could transfer your hedgie to a warm box when you get in the car. If you are worried just put some hot water in a water bottle, wrap the bottle in a blanket and put that in the box or cage with him.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend carrying your hedgie on your lap or in your coat in a vehicle, if you're ever in an accident you would end up with a severely injured, dead or lost hedgie. They should be in a hard sided pet carrier seatbelted into the vehicle.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I put in a couple hedgie-sized blankets in the carrier and warm up it up with a hand-warmer before I put hedgie in. I have a thermometer with a probe that stays inside the cage and a read-out that's on the outside so I can monitor the temperature before putting hedgie in. Once it's warm enough, I take the hand warmer out and put hedgie inside with the blankies for the trip. 

I bring a heated Snugglesafe and the partially-used handwarmer with me. I put the Snugglesafe on the seat under the carrier to help keep hedgie warm. 

So far, it's worked wonderfully. Even when it's been below zero. Brrrrrr... Gotta love these Michigan winters 

You can put a hand warmer in a sock - especially if you have a nice fleece sock - to help protect your hedgie from it.


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a thought but you could also toss any textiles you are taking in the drier a couple minutes before you leave. That should make everything nice and toasty for them before you go outside.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmm, another thought, if it's really windy outside, put the carrier inside of a garbage bag(not tied, of course) to keep the wind from getting in and causing a draft. This would be for travelling between the car and buildings. 

You can cut a small handle hole at the bottom of the garbage bag and slip it over the carrier with the handle sticking out and leaving the bottom open. This would work with garment bags as well. That way, you can reduce the amount of cold draft that would take the heat away from the inside.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

These are all really good suggestions, guys.  I'm thinking I'll probably put our cat carrier in the car, and put her fleece blanket (it's a big one, so it'll have lots of layers) in the dryer beforehand, then put her and the blanket into the carrier for the ride. Then I'll just carrying her in the blanket into the vet's, since the cage is kinda big and bulky. And we'll make sure to heat the car up a bit before bringing her back out. It's supposed to be warmer (40 deg. farenheit) here on Monday. Which is warm for February in Michigan, lol. But thanks for all the suggestions, I'm feeling better about all this now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I usually just use one hand warmer. I have covers for them but putting it inside a sock is a good idea. Wrapping her in a small fleece blanket or putting her in a fleece hat, with the hand warmer underneath and she will be fine. Putting a fleece throw or a towel over the carrier will taking it to the car will keep the wind off and hold the warmth in.


----------

